
MonetaryCoin Forging introduction - paullaux
https://medium.com/monetary-protocol/monetarycoin-forging-introduction-562791bb1ab5
======
paullaux
Forging app deployed to
[https://forging.monetarycoin.io](https://forging.monetarycoin.io)

